# Vanity



## Mandolin (Sep 16, 2012)

[attachment=10829][attachment=10829]This is a vanity that a friend of mine and I built for his wife. The main wood is black cherry with purpleheart trim. My friend did all the carving.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 16, 2012)

Very Very nice...........


----------



## Kelly (Sep 16, 2012)

Wow! that's beautiful. I'm sure your friend's wife will just love it! :-)


----------

